# Hi guys this is my shop



## Lorddarthvader1701 (Mar 30, 2014)

It's not much but it works, it is a 10X10X9 ft. shed that is heated for the winter and both door opened air conditioning. Looking at some of these shops I look with envy but hey gotta start somewhere. I am looking at buying a mini lathe, (that's all the room I have) so that I can do somethings that I wished I could do earlier, I have a bike lift (in the picture) and it works great, I have actually had my bike on it inside, kinda awkward but anything else I have I work on on the lift. I pull it out in the summer when I am working on my bike, I am installing a 10X13 awning (King Canopy) that will allow me to work anytime outside when it's raining or sunny and nice. Just extends the size and use capabilities.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 30, 2014)

Looking Good Vader. You will find no matter how much room you have you will always accumulate twice as much stuff to put in it.
  Welcome aboard.Have Fun .Remember the only dumb question is the one you don't ask. 
****Just Saying*********G***********


----------



## schor (Mar 30, 2014)

Great little shop. Make do with your means is always the smart choice.


----------



## Lorddarthvader1701 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you guys, for the replies, I work in it all winter long to help pass the winter/cold months, in the summer it's doors open and new projects add to my list.


----------



## stevecmo (Mar 30, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!  

That's a nice little shop.  You'll enjoy having a mini lathe.......which will lead to a mini mill........which will lead to upgrading to a bigger lathe and mill......which......well, you get the idea.

Also, I don't know how to break this to you but that's not a bike......it's a lawnmower!  :roflmao:

Just kidding, welcome aboard.


----------



## churchjw (Mar 30, 2014)

Welcome to the group.  Nice shop looks like to take good use of the space.  I was hoping for more deathstar looking. You need a few auto tracking quad guns on the top.  Make sure you shield any exhaust ports.

Jeff


----------



## RandyM (Mar 31, 2014)

I like your slice of HEAVEN! Looks like you're at that stage for a building up-grade. Been there - done that. Thank you for the post.


----------



## chuckorlando (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice little shop you got. Sad thing is, it could be 4x the size and be just as small after a year of filling it. Least thats how it works here


----------

